

What are the best resources for someone who wants to start learning programming? - oglo

My younger brother wants to learn this craft. I am looking for something very definite, a step-by-step course of sorts which is exciting to enough to keep him interested and motivated.<p>Also, which language should he start with?<p>Any suggestions? :)
======
itsEtai
If he wants to learn then he's halfway there already. The best practice for
learning is to pick a project you're interested in, figure out what tools you
need, and DO it.

Want to make a super simple video game? Making pong in python. Want to make a
website for your family? Getting "hello world" running on Ruby on Rails in
Heroku is an amazing start. Want your own drone? Buy a quadcopter or robot kit
and make some moves.

Teamtreehouse has motivating tutorials and are a great way to start. Stack
Overflow should solve any problems a beginner might run into. The
documentation for each language and tool is hugely important and often will
help you get started.

Of course, the best motivation in life is to do what you love.

